# Finding a Counselor



## J_3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey all, 

I have some depression issues that are really effecting both my job and my marriage. I'm looking for a counselor, but haven't a clue how to best go about this task. 

Anyone have advice? 

Cheers!


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

There's a link on the right called Find a Therapist, might be worth a shot.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I would like to start therapy soon on both my marriage and on anger management issues, because growing up most of my life and into my late 30's I was never this angry short tempered person that I have become over the past 9-10 years.


----------



## Jesse's Girl (Jun 26, 2012)

If you have a regular doctor they should be able to recommend someone.


----------

